# Humming noise at 50km/h and 100km/h...



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

So a bit of a back story. I bought an 08 Jetta in the beginning of November at my local VW dealer. They never usually take anything older than 2 or 3 years used but this car was in perfect shape, they had all the records of anything that has been fixed or just general maintenance, and nothing had ever truly went wrong with the car. To this day the only problems I've had besides this, was the mirror light not working off the lot which was fixed for free, and my hand brake was sticking slightly. 

About three weeks after I noticed a strange humming noise from what I thought was the passenger side wheel bearing, this was at the same time that the hand brake was sticking a little. So I brought it in to VW and they said they'd do a goodwill for me. But nobody in the service department could hear it. I went back after work and took the head foreman out for a run and drove steadily at 52km/h and he could hear it the entire time, any faster or slower and it goes away completely. I started listening to it more and it didn't seem like a wheel bearing and he said the same thing. So I went in the shop with him and there was no play on the wheel or anything so we figured it would just be the tires. So he told me if it got any worse or anything just bring it back in and we could have another look.

Two weeks after that I got a CEL, P0106 and P0107. I drove like it for a day then on the way home from work I stopped and turned my car off and turned it back on and it went away. It came on again about a week later but went away the next day and hasn't been on since. I'm just not sure if this would have anything to do with the noise. 

Today I just bought new tires for the winter, and the first thing I did was drive at 52km/h and it's still there. But now I've noticed it sounds a little like it's in my engine bay somewhere. Then I picked up my girlfriend and went for a drive on the highway and noticed it picked up again around 100km/h, no faster or slower, but it was a little louder. I haven't done any highway driving really so I haven't noticed it at 100 until now.

But now that I know that it isn't the tires, has anyone had this problem? It doesn't matter if I'm in 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, or neutral, and it doesn't matter what rpm I'm at. If I drive at exactly 52km/h I can hear it. And about 100km/h. I'd like to fix it without having to do trial and error. I just don't want to spend hundreds of dollars and not get rid of that noise in the end. 

It's snowing a lot right now so I'll try to get a video tomorrow if I can. I feel like it's going to be really hard to pick up on a camera though.


----------



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

Took a video tonight. I just noticed that you can slightly hear it around 22km/h as well. Starting to think that it may be the wheel bearing again cause I have no idea what else it could possibly be, but I hear nothing when turning and it's only at certain speeds. 

You can really hear it around the 1:00 mark. I'd recommend headphones to hear it well. It's a fair bit louder in person.
I was driving at around 53km/h the whole time in this just to help make the noise more prevalent.

I'd take it to VW again but I feel like they'll just say they can't hear it and leave it at that. 

*Skip to 1:00 to hear it best*






EDIT: Just found this after rewording my googles 
Noise: Howling while accelerating over a small speed range (gears previously quiet)
Cause: Worn gear set due to lack of lubrication or overloading


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

You know we don't have differential gear setup. You can start by first inspecting front axle wheel bearings. Drive shaft CVJ noises are more prominenet with their clunking sound when turning and backing.


----------



## Krisperr (Nov 25, 2014)

I changed the front right wheel bearing, it came out in three pieces. Inspected the left one and that was perfect. I think it may be the axle dried up or something of the sort. I'm planning on painting it soon so when I get it on the lift im going to go through everything I can.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Did you figure the humming noise in your car?


----------

